# too good to believe!



## ffallan (Oct 26, 2011)

Too unbelievable I actually found gold. Now if I can process it correctly. Hope so, I have unlimits of this material. I have been busy. I will send pics when I learn this new phone. Then I will be asking where to sell it. Thank you very much!


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 26, 2011)

What is purpose of this post?


----------



## ffallan (Oct 26, 2011)

I reckon there is a hidden message? Its an American forum is it not? I'm talking about gold


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 26, 2011)

:shock: lets not head down that road.
But more information about your find would not provoke such questions.
Tom C.


----------



## ffallan (Oct 26, 2011)

Took a while to get my stannous tin but it sur
e is a happy day when you get blue and curdled brown


:


----------



## qst42know (Oct 26, 2011)

Canadian forum actually.

My question as well. "Unlimits?" How about in English. 

What are you talking about?


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't want to sound harsh but your post is just waste of space and time. It has nothing to add in terms of purpose of this forum. And no, this is not American forum. You may be excited by whatever you found but if you do not want to share why on earth you type empty message saying nothing. A lot of members here dedicate their time reading every single post and helping with what they can. However this may sound your post just wasted minute-two of time of every reader so far.


----------



## NoIdea (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like a Barium enima :shock: 

Deano :mrgreen:


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Oct 26, 2011)

I worked in the ER some years ago, while I was going through some medical training in the service, and they actually had those in vanilla. It wasn't an enema. If that were the case, I don't know why they would flavor them. It was for some type of radiological exam. Anyhow, two more minutes of my life I'll never get back... make that five... because I had to write something. Hope this guy posts some pics. I'm curious.


----------



## ffallan (Oct 26, 2011)

Title says general chat. You could learn something from me idiot. I worker long and hard to get the metal I started with. And studied where to find it, now its dissolving as I waste time giving you a minute. Don't be a jerk


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 26, 2011)

ffallan said:


> Title says general chat. You could learn something from me idiot. I worker long and hard to get the metal I started with. And studied where to find it, now its dissolving as I waste time giving you a minute. Don't be a jerk



Mind your language.


----------



## ffallan (Oct 26, 2011)

U wannabe see the colors or if I make it to the end process with a few pounds of metal? I will post pics and I found put gold is in a lot of places you wouldn't. Think to look


----------



## ffallan (Oct 26, 2011)

I would tell anyone that went with me to the place I would show the area and metal from the sluice There is enough for anyone that can refine it. Its was in every spot I took a sample of ore. No other way to get it except to refine it, stuck to silver and sulfides. A lot of work


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 26, 2011)

Ffallan, before I start I want to make sure you understand,that I have read through every post you have made.So do not think I am getting on to you,solely from this thread.
There are a few things that need to be brought to your attention.When on this forum,you need to type accurately.Spelling and puncuation is very vital on here.If we were to misspell a certain chemical,you could end up in big trouble,or even dead.So we ask that all members (with a few exceptions) type using accurate speeling,grammer,and punctuation.That does not mean we are going to jump on you if you misspell a word,or forget a comma,but if it continuosly happens,it is a problem.Next thing,as Patnor has already pointed out,quite nicely too, you have wasted time and space here.Myself,as well as several other members,do in fact read EACH AND EVERY POST on this forum.There was no reason to start a new thread,only to make a couple of comments.It is ok,if you are sharing something that has sustenance,but all you said was,you found gold,and you have unlimited amounts of it.You should have shared more information than just that.I would like to see you share more about what material you have found and what you are doing with it.You do not need to disclose the location if you do not want to.You can still keep that secret if you want,but tell us more about what is going on there.
Lastly,and by far most important.......do not make the mistake of calling another member a jerk or idiot,or any other derogatory name you think of.If I were you,I would consider apologizing before a moderator reads this thread.


----------



## artart47 (Oct 26, 2011)

this guy has other posts that are the same. He say's that he has something and I want to know where to sell it( one was a rock) and there is nothing in his post except a green underlined word.
So, I was led to believe that I could see the rock if I clicked "show". It takes you to a add page for a sports wharehouse outlet cataloge thing with no back button on the browser! 
I pm'ed Howard about it cause I didn't know how to let you guys know.
He is playing some kind of game and it ain't" find the hidden values in this everyday object!


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree about the apology, and if you like this place you should know you are probably very close
to seeing the door if you don't have some respect for other members.

Jim


----------



## Geo (Oct 26, 2011)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> I worked in the ER some years ago, while I was going through some medical training in the service, and they actually had those in vanilla. It wasn't an enema. If that were the case, I don't know why they would flavor them. It was for some type of radiological exam. Anyhow, two more minutes of my life I'll never get back... make that five... because I had to write something. Hope this guy posts some pics. I'm curious.



contrast dye for an MRI.very nasty stuff.


----------



## ffallan (Oct 26, 2011)

Im sure Harold the Gentleman that was helpin me should see these rude people!


----------



## ffallan (Oct 26, 2011)

thats fine I have the process down..Thanjks I'm leavin if they support you jerks! you don't know me


----------



## Claudie (Oct 26, 2011)

Bye....


----------



## TXWolfie (Oct 26, 2011)

ok seriously this guy needs a boot and a banned.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 26, 2011)

Another one bites the dust...


----------



## Claudie (Oct 26, 2011)

I vote the entire thread needs a boot....


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 26, 2011)

No loss to the wonderful information this forum offers if this thread is removed. :?: 
Except to show newbies what not to do.
tom C.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 26, 2011)

I have tried to help you on several ocassions myself. You don't seem to listen to reason very well and your attitude is really starting to just clutter the forum. Please try and get back on track as not to distract the other members who are here to learn and listen.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 27, 2011)

ffallan said:


> thats fine I have the process down..Thanjks


Yes, I'm sure you do have. Most folks become expert at refining in just a few days. 



> I'm leavin if they support you jerks!


I'd like to look at it more like moderator's not supporting people that come to the forum with no real purpose, and can't resist showing the world just how big of an ass they can make of themselves. This isn't a matter of coming down on the side one likes---it's a matter of principal, where you pick that which is right. You lose. We expect adult behavior on this forum, and there's no tolerance for anything less. 

So you better understand, there are people on this forum that, together, have over 100 years of practical experience in commercial refining. They have, for the most part, granted you free license to pick their brains and to learn things that you may not otherwise have the opportunity to learn. For that privilege (that's what it is---a privilege----it is not a *right*-----we are not bound to allow anyone on this forum----they are here because they comply with the simple rules we have set forth, and show their appreciation by being on their best behavior) you are expected to be on your best behavior and to show due respect to others. Your smart mouth will not be tolerated.



> you don't know me


Ahhhh! But it appears I do! If I don't, I know you well enough to know you've worn out your welcome here. I do not stand by idly while you insult those that have tried to help you, all the while flaunting your lack of knowledge as if it's a badge of honor.

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 27, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I vote the entire thread needs a boot....


I normally would do that, but this one will remain, as a good example of how NOT to behave on this forum. 
I commend you guys for having the patience you have shown in dealing with someone that should have never been on the site at all. 

I do not suffer fools gladly. Those that think I will, best not apply. 

Harold


----------



## joem (Oct 27, 2011)

NoIdea said:


> Sounds like a Barium enima :shock:
> 
> Deano :mrgreen:



Hey.
Q: What do you do with a person who "thinks" he a chemist and knows this gold chemistry but dies doing it wrong?

A: You Barium


----------



## Beavis Pluebus (Oct 29, 2011)

maybe he is playing you and knows more than he appears to?


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 29, 2011)

Beavis Pluebus said:


> maybe he is playing you and knows more than he appears to?


Not much would surprise us, not here on the gold forum, but if a reader chooses to "play games", he's likely to be on the losing end. We expect adult behavior here, and will settle for nothing less. 

The point that is important for readers to understand is that this forum is unlike most other places on the internet. We don't tolerate rudeness, and expect respectable language to be the norm. Numerous readers have been banned because they expect they can run their mouths and insult anyone they choose to pick on. That doesn't fly here. 

I have zero tolerance for such things. I generally don't give warnings, although I have been known to do so. I simply ban them, sending the message that they must coexist with the readers if they expect to remain on good terms. That's a small price to pay for the vast amount of knowledge that is shared on this forum.

Harold


----------



## Geo (Oct 29, 2011)

Beavis Pluebus said:


> maybe he is playing you and knows more than he appears to?



some people know certain things that other people are ignorant of.ignorance is nothing to be ashamed of, it just means a person has no knowledge about a certain thing.some people know certain things and therefore do not need to ask questions about it then you have people that know certain things and want you to know that they know so they ask questions and when they get an answer that doesnt match what they know they try to prove you wrong.someone who thinks they know and ask questions and then takes the answer and try it against what they think they know,then they can argue about something with a valid point.either way this person was rejecting any concept that didnt match what he already thought he knew and considered it a personal attack if you disagree with his views.personally i feel he needs more counseling and i hope he gets help for himself so these things dont effect him forever.as a vet he should qualify for all the help he needs.


----------

